# Cooler Master Elite 370 HDD Led Activity Light



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought I'd share with you guys that I recently purchased the Cooler Master Elite 370 case and after plugging all front connections in their respective places noticed that their was no HDD led light activity. I picked up off another forum that apparently if you reverse polarity of the HDD LED plug on the motherboard it will then work ie. just switch it around the other way to the way you originally plugged it in. Problem solved and my HDD activity light now works. Hope this helps any guys building a pc around this case.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo usually has marking and the Mobo manual generally tells you the orientation for the + & - connections.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I followed the mobo's exact markings and the light didn't work. So I did what I found on another forum and turned it around and it worked it is a bit odd though, first time I've had this. But it works perfectly now. Just giving advice for future buyers of this case.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Seems Cooler Master has mis-labeled the wires on batch of that model, I had one last month that was the same way, but 2 months ago one that was correct.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Remember that LEDs are diodes. Diodes conduct electricity in only one direction*; therefore the polarity of the connection matters.

Generally, the colored wire is positive and the white or green negative (unless green is the colored wire) but there is no actual color standard for wiring front panel connectors.

Even if the wiring color makes "sense" the LED wires' polarity may have been accidentally reversed by the case assembler at the factory.

Fortunately, with front-panel LED connectors there is no harm in plugging them in backward and if they don't work one way just flip them around and try the other way.

*Well, Zener diodes are designed to break down at a certain voltage and then conduct electricity in the opposite direction but for our purposes assume that diodes are a one-way gate.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The terminals are marked LED + and LED - but are incorrectly labeled or wired on the other end.


----------

